# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HKL: Opiskelijalipun hakeminen ja uusiminen

## RSS

Syksyllä opiskelijoilla on edessä joko ensimmäistä kertaa opiskelijalipun hakeminen tai sen uusiminen pääkaupunkiseudun liikenteeseen. Asian voi hoitaa sujuvasti, kun muistaa pari perusasiaa.

Opiskelijoiden alennuslippuja myönnetään pääkaupunkiseudulla vakituisesti asuville. Kunnan sisäisistä lipuista alennuksen voi saada kuitenkin vain siinä kunnassa, jossa on vakituisesti kirjoilla. Esimerkiksi Vantaalla kirjoilla oleva opiskelija voi saada alennuksen Vantaan sisäisistä matkalipuista ja YTV-alueen seutulipuista, mutta ei Helsingin sisäisistä matkalipuista.

Opiskelijalippua haettaessa tulee olla mukana:

opiskelijan lippuhakemuslomake täytettynä ja oppilaitoksen leimalla varustettunatai SYL:n, SAMOKin tai SAKKI ry:n opiskelijakortti, jossa on voimassa oleva lukuvuosileima tai -tarra.virallinen henkilötodistus30 vuotta täyttäneiden tai kansanopiston vapaan sivistystyön linjojen opiskelijoiden on esitettävä voimassaoleva myönteinen KELA:n opintotukipäätös.

Opiskelijalipun hakemisen tai uusimisen voi tehdä seuraavissa paikoissa:

*HKL:n palvelupisteistä*

Rautatientorin metroasema, parveketaso
puh. (09) 310 12345
ma-to 7.30-19,
pe (ja arkipyhien aattoina) 7.30-17
la 10-15Itäkeskus, metroasema
puh. (09) 310 12345
ma-pe 10-17.15
*Espoon ja Vantaan yhteispalvelupisteistä*

*Korkeakoulujen matkakortin päivityspisteet*

Muutamassa oppilaitoksessa on syyslukukauden alussa tilapäinen HKL:n matkakortin päivityspiste, jossa opiskelijat voivat päivittää alennusoikeuden matkakortilleen. Matkakorttia ei voi ostaa näistä päivityspisteistä, mutta kauden tai arvon lataaminen matkakortille onnistuu luotto- tai pankkikortilla.

Helsingin yliopisto, päärakennuksen ala-aula, ajalla 1.8. - 1.9. ma-ti, to-pe klo 8.30-16.00 ja ke klo 08.30-17.00TKK, Otaniemi, Otakaari 11, harrastetila Otaniemen ostoskeskuksen ylätasanteella TKY:n toimiston vieressä, ajalla 18.8. - 9.9. ma-pe klo 9.00-16.00Metropolia ammattikorkeakoulu, Bulevardi 29B, kellarikerros HAMOKin toimisto, ajalla 18.8. - 5.9. ma-to klo 10.00-17.30 (lounastauko klo 13.30),  pe 8.00-15.00 (lounastauko klo 11.30).



Lue koko uutinen HKL:n sivuilta...

----------

